# How many Cardinal Tetras can you have in a 20 gal?



## solarz

I currently have 14 Cardinals in my 20 gal. Two are mature, about 1.5 inches, the rest are juvenile, under 1". They've been in the tank for a week now and look like they're doing fine.

I want to pick up 20 more juvies, but I'm not sure if they can fit in my tank once they grow up. The tank currently also houses 3 guppies and a bunch of guppy fries.

I've read that Cardinals and Neons actually like a dense stocking, so I'm tempted to give 20 a go. Would this be a bad idea? My tank is planted and cycled.


----------



## SOUPNAZZI

Please do not take this as word from the bible.
I'm not sure if it's accurate. But it can give you valuable information.

Check this link, and enter your info. http://aqadvisor.com/
It will give you loads of info

Depending on your tank setup the results will very.
I'm sure more experienced Aquarist will chime in.

Trying to be carefull in giving helpfull advice...


----------



## Fish_Man

I find that cardinal tetras are somewhat sensitive to water quality. If you end up overstocking the 20 gal tank then maybe you'll have to do more water change to keep up the water quality? 

Wouldn't want to see them drop off one by one due to poor water quality.

So I guess its possible if you're willing to do more maintenance but still risky in my opinion.


----------



## gucci17

I just saw 1000 in one 20g tank at BA Hamilton from a recent shipment so you should be fine....


lol j/k...don't overstock but I used to have around 100 I think in a 75gal. Very stable as long as you keep your maintenance in check. I love how they look as a school too.


----------



## Gargoyle

I've seen 8000 in a commercial 40 gallon. They don't stay long like that - a few days at most, so pet shop stocking levels don't say much. After all, they probably have daily 50% water changes and central filtration too. 
If you want to stick with simple maintenance at 25% of the water weekly, you can go with one small fish per gallon in a 20. That includes the guppies though. 
If the tank volume is larger, say a 50, you can go with .5 gallon per fish as there is more stability in a large tank. But you have to do your water changes religiously.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Yah, I would stick with around 30 tetras in a 20G. As Gargoyle said, had it been a bigger tank. You could get away with a bit more. But water stability is the problem for small tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ppaskova

It all depends on your filtration, watter changes and plants in the tank. For example if you put two AC filters in your tank, make it planted tank and do watter changes 25% every week, you can easily fit 40+ neon and / or guppies there !!!


----------



## solarz

I ended up getting 15 more cardinals. When in doubt, take the average! 

I'm glad I didn't get 20 though, as my current count is more than enough.


----------

